# Unidays et enseignant



## babgond (24 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu tenter de créer un compte sur unidays (https://www.myunidays.com/FR/fr-FR) afin d'accéder au store online Éducation.
Malheureusement, je me suis fait jeter avec mon adresse académique (@ac-academie.fr)
Le support de Unidays ne souhaite pas de scan de fiche de paye, il souhaite un scan de ma carte étudiant... (déjà je précise que c’est pour un enseignant, on me répond étudiant…) le support téléphonique de l’AppleStore Online est inapte pour me répondre.

Un enseignant a-t-il réussi à se connecter ?

Vous avez utilisé quoi pour justifier votre fonction d'enseignant ?

Merci


----------



## babgond (24 Mai 2017)

_Ah tiens, on m'a réactivé mon compte. (Jura39 m'avait banni pour Spam, à cause du lien proposé dans mon message d'origine)
_
Merci pour ce retour, je vais préciser m'a demandé, 
y a t il des enseignants du secondaire qui ont réussi à activer le compte ?


----------



## Anthony (24 Mai 2017)

J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont bien verrouillé le truc. En retentant l'inscription aujourd'hui : 



> Ton établissement nous a informé que tu n'étais pas étudiant. Seuls les étudiants peuvent confirmer leur statut d'étudiant et profiter de nos services.


----------



## babgond (24 Mai 2017)

Ok, mais pourquoi les lycées apparaissent dans le choix de l'école ?

De plus il est écrit sur le site d'Apple (_je  inscris pas de lien, je ne souhaite que ce soit mal interprété par les modos)_


> Les tarifs Éducation sont ouverts aux étudiants admis ou inscrits dans un établissement d’enseignement supérieur, parents achetant pour le compte d’un étudiant et *personnels enseignants de tous les niveaux**.



Bref pour l'heure, les enseignants ne peuvent plus commander  il faut se rendre en store physique .


----------



## Anthony (25 Mai 2017)

Si c'est comme l'ancien système, les lycées sont surtout là pour le cas des lycéens qui vont rentrer à la fac. (D'où la mention des parents, accessoirement.) Mais cela devrait fonctionner avec les enseignants desdits lycées, selon la FàQ (mal foutue) d'Unidays.

Pour les personnels, j'ai l'impression que le problème vient de la communication entre Unidays et les établissements partenaires. Je ne m'étais pas fait jeter aussi sèchement la dernière fois, j'avais pu passer par la validation avec l'assistance, mais je me rends compte que ça n'était jamais allé jusqu'au bout.

M'enfin si ne marche pas vraiment pas en ligne et que tu as un Apple Store à proximité, va en boutique, ils font toujours la réduction éducation de manière physique.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2017)

@babgond

Toutes mes excuses pour cette erreur 
Bonne journée


----------



## Feflefoo (17 Août 2017)

Je confirme les pb avec Unidays pour les enseignants. Moi aussi, avec une adresse académique (parfaitement en règle). Plusieurs tentatives de vérification se sont soldées par un échec.

Ma demande d'assistance n'aboutit pas (aucune réponse de leur part).

Je signale qu'il existe des étudiants en lycée aussi, dans tous les sens du terme (BTS, par exemple). Ils cotisent d'ailleurs aux assurances étudiantes.

À signaler, aussi, le tutoiement particulièrement déplacé par Unidays (dans toutes les démarches en ligne, du moins). Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir connu la même chose dans mes relations avec les différentes administrations, du temps des études.


----------



## Anthony (17 Août 2017)

Feflefoo a dit:


> Je signale qu'il existe des étudiants en lycée aussi, dans tous les sens du terme (BTS, par exemple).



Et les préparants, aussi, dont j'ai fait partie. Mais comme je disais, pour ces cas-là et celui des enseignants, le plus simple reste encore d'aller en Apple Store ou APR, ça va tellement plus vite.


----------



## MrMojorisin (19 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 

je voulais savoir si vous aviez des nouvelles depuis ce dernier message : étant moi aussi enseignant, avec un adresse mail académique, il m'est pourtant impossible d'accéder aux tarifs "enseignement".
Seconde question du coup : quel est le risque de passer par une tierce personne en bénéficiant (étudiant) et d'acheter via ses identifiants un mac (imac en l'occurence). J'appréhende notamment la question de l'apple care qui est nominatif...
Merci d'avance,


----------



## Zorglub38 (19 Janvier 2018)

Il faut demander ton pass éducation a ton administration et joindre un scan de cette carte à unidays et cela fonctionne.


----------



## MrMojorisin (20 Janvier 2018)

Super merci beaucoup. Je vais voir ça avec mon CE du coup.


----------



## TiteLine (26 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour le tuyau .... unidays avait également rejeté mon adresse académique , maintenant je saurai et surtout pourrai renseigner mes collègues qui rencontrent les mêmes embûches. 
Quid de l’achat en store physique? Faut il passer par unidays également pour avoir droit au tarif éducation?


----------



## philolilo (23 Octobre 2021)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Il faut demander ton pass éducation a ton administration et joindre un scan de cette carte à unidays et cela fonctionne.


Me concernant je viens de me faire refuser la simple présentation du pass education…


----------



## Sly54 (23 Octobre 2021)

philolilo a dit:


> Me concernant je viens de me faire refuser la simple présentation du pass education…


Il me semblait que pour s'inscrire sur Unidays il fallait utiliser son adresse pro (en .univ ou équivalent que je ne connais pas pour les lycées) ?


----------



## philolilo (9 Novembre 2021)

Après 2 semaines de discussion avec les différents interlocuteurs unidays, j’ai eu droit à un refus. Pourtant j’ai envoyé mes 2 adresses académiques dont @monbureaunumerique.fr, l’URL de mon établissement, ma dernière fiche de paye, et mon pass education. Réponse : établissement pas pris en charge. Si certains ont une solution je suis preneur.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2021)

philolilo a dit:


> Réponse : établissement pas pris en charge. Si certains ont une solution je suis preneur.


Si ton établissement ne fait pas partie du programme, ça va être dur !
Il faudrait que tu trouves un numéro de tél, ou alors tu appelles directement Apple Irlande.
Ou peut être que si tu tél à l'Apple store pour passer commande, peut être peux tu expliquer ta situation ?


----------

